# which is best-looking Linux Distib



## Sathish (Oct 25, 2008)

which is the best looking linux distribution (without using third party themes)..


----------



## desiibond (Oct 25, 2008)

Uganda Linux.

Dude. Take a look at the previous posts, you will find an answer


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 25, 2008)

Why dont you want to use the extensive customisation options available to make linux the way you want it. Basically you can make all new Linux OSes to look wonderful..  Go for Ubuntu/openSUSE, etc.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2008)

DSL and Puppy linux


----------



## sganesh (Oct 25, 2008)

Beau Distros
1.Open Suse11
2.gOS
3.Sabayon Linux


----------



## hullap (Oct 25, 2008)

gentoo 


> <hullap>phrik, gentoo
> <phrik>Watching text scroll by for hours on end is fun for the whole family!


----------



## Rahim (Oct 25, 2008)

^So True


----------



## cooldudie3 (Oct 29, 2008)

Gentoo is quite beautiful.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 29, 2008)

I liked Open Suse. Fedora too looks classy.
At the end of the day you can always customise it. Thousand of resources are available on the web.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2008)

Get ubuntu and believe me you can customize it in any way you want to make it look beauti-ful!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

Ubuntu 8.04..... the only Linux distro I have used lolz


----------



## Sathish (Nov 8, 2008)

but ubuntu has font rendering problems in KDE desktop environment..
it it not look like gnome..


----------



## hahahari (Nov 14, 2008)

I kinda like mint too. Not much of a linix user though
*digi2.notlong.com
*digi1.notlong.com


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 14, 2008)

hullap said:


> gentoo



lol ! nice !


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 14, 2008)

mint mainly concentrates on looks  give it a spin


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 14, 2008)

Mandriva 2009.0 Gnome Edition.. People recommend anthing without noticing the flaws.. Ubuntu has some serious Kernel and Alsa regression with 8.10 .. So if you wanna try Ubuntu get 8.04 instead


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 14, 2008)

OpenSUSE is pretty cool
Ubuntu interface is really simplistic (I mean that in the +ve way)
But there are tons of 3rd party themes that will make it look like anything you want


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 15, 2008)

Ubuntu died out an year and a half back as far as I am concerned.
Try as it may, to look and feel great on the outside, its broken and dead on the inside.
I wish Ubuntu went back to being compatible with Debian and got back its old speed.

Till then, I suggest everyone to use Dream Linux. Its an awesome replacement for ubuntu, and from my test runs, I noticed that its as usable by newbies as ubuntu itself.

And if you want something a touch more advanced, and yet debian based, feeling easy to use but at the same time geekish, but on the graphical side, I recommend Sidux.

These two make great alternatives to Ubuntu, especially because they use the official Debian Repositories. They are also inherently lighter and faster due to the debian backend.

And NOTHING, ABSOLUTELY NOTHING, beats Debian Stable Gnome from being the best for enterprise grade server use. Ubuntu server is easily forgotton compared to this.


----------



## iMav (Nov 15, 2008)

An honest question, why do people prefer gnome/debian based systems to KDE based other distros?


----------



## tgpraveen (Nov 15, 2008)

currently whether u like it or not ubuntu is most popular due to its simplicty and usability and all
and kubuntu has got seriously messed up with little attention also kde 4 probs not helping either
so gnome taking lead with stable environemnt


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2008)

iMav said:


> An honest question, why do people prefer gnome/debian based systems to KDE based other distros?


Debian has deb packages which works like readymade click and install type. I have not installed any software in Ubuntu or Debian by compiling. 

Btw you can have KDE or Gnome on debian, as its just a matter of choice. 

Gnome is much simpler and easily modified to ones need.

KDE has has more Windoish feel and at times it provide settings which one would never even bother to care about. But KDE 4 looks promising, hoping for a stable release.  And I hate that K in every KDE application.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 15, 2008)

iMav said:


> An honest question, why do people prefer gnome/debian based systems to KDE based other distros?


Because they are the best for newbies. Period.
Debian has vast repositories, high stability, huge community, etc along with being very easy to use. I have experienced it myself.
Gnome is simplistic and you can start using it right away. I especially like its menu system, which I feel has an insane level of simplicity and everything can be accessed from there.

But that does not mean Other Distros are not used by newbies. OpenSuSE KDE is very popular for example, though I would always recommend Debian due to the microscopic learning curve associated with it.


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 15, 2008)

To me I don't see the point of the question. All Linux distros can be customized to look pretty good. However it seems that you would like to know about the distros that look good out of box. Personally I prefer Mint I guess. 



> An honest question, why do people prefer gnome/debian based systems to KDE based other distros?



I feel that its is simplicity and effort to keep everything rather simple. Compare a KDE syste and a gnome system and you will see what I mean. I've found  KDE to be more.. um.. Complex and cluttered perhaps? Well at least thats my opinion.


----------



## Sathish (Nov 15, 2008)

what about elive
looks different.?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 15, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> I feel that its is simplicity and effort to keep everything rather simple. Compare a KDE syste and a gnome system and you will see what I mean. I've found  KDE to be more.. um.. Complex and cluttered perhaps? Well at least thats my opinion.


Another thing not many people notice immidiately is the initial difficulty to get adjusted to KDE's naming policy. When in Gnome, all apps have generic names and are easily identifiable. But in KDE, apps have mispelled and Kryptic names. For instance, how do you expect a total newbie user to know that K3B is a disc burner and Kaffeine is a movie player ? On the other hand, its obvious that Brasero Disc Burner burns discs and Totem Movie Player is a media player. The mispelling based names like Konsole, Kalculator, Kaffeine, Kugar, Konqueror, Kommander, etc also sometimes offend some people at first sight, though they get adjusted to it later.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 15, 2008)

I wanna install a Linux distro.I've heard that ubuntu ibex has some issues.
Please suggest me a light,easy and zippy distro.I don't care bout the default looks as Linux is very customizable and I can easily theme it.
Didn't wanna create a new thread so shot here only.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 15, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I wanna install a Linux distro.I've heard that ubuntu ibex has some issues.
> Please suggest me a light,easy and zippy distro.I don't care bout the default looks as Linux is very customizable and I can easily theme it.
> Didn't wanna create a new thread so shot here only.


Debian. Dream Linux. Get the latest Release Canditate and Dist Upgrade.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 15, 2008)

Debian or Dream Linux?


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Another thing not many people notice immidiately is the initial difficulty to get adjusted to KDE's naming policy. When in Gnome, all apps have generic names and are easily identifiable. But in KDE, apps have mispelled and Kryptic names. For instance, how do you expect a total newbie user to know that K3B is a disc burner and Kaffeine is a movie player ? On the other hand, its obvious that Brasero Disc Burner burns discs and Totem Movie Player is a media player. The mispelling based names like Konsole, Kalculator, Kaffeine, Kugar, Konqueror, Kommander, etc also sometimes offend some people at first sight, though they get adjusted to it later.


kougar


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Debian. Dream Linux. Get the latest Release Canditate and Dist Upgrade.


Hey!Dream Linux resembles Tiger a lot!
Looks cool,donwloading DL3.5 release candidate 4.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 15, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Hey!Dream Linux resembles Tiger a lot!
> Looks cool,donwloading DL3.5 release candidate 4.


See ? I TOLD you that you will like it. Its the next step after ubuntu.

Don't get 3.4 because the dist-upgrade would pwn your desktop into nothingness.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 15, 2008)

^^
I'm getting 3.5.
I hope it's as simple as Ubuntu to install and doesn't mess up with my Vista install.Badi mushkil se Vista ko Virus-free and configured rakha hai 2 months se.
Once it gets installed,I can sort out the other probs.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 15, 2008)

You got 2mbps ? Download should have got over by now...


----------



## chandru.in (Nov 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> For instance, how do you expect a total newbie user to know that K3B is a disc burner and Kaffeine is a movie player ? On the other hand, its obvious that Brasero Disc Burner burns discs and Totem Movie Player is a media player.


FYI Totem and Brasero are the name of apps and they make just as much sense as K3B and Kaffeine.  The explanation part is given by the menu entry in the distros and many KDE based distros do the same too.  The real reason for KDE falling back is its relatively complex UI.  Naming of apps is a really a non-issue.


----------



## abhijangda (Jan 6, 2009)

the best is fedora


----------



## ambika (Jan 6, 2009)

T159 said:


> DSL and Puppy linux



i also tried puppy ........very good looking.


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 7, 2009)

So far I used three linux distros... Open Suse 10, Ubuntu (lot of versions), Fedora Core 9... After years of use with Windows XP I  have a natural inclination towards blue things.. (blue is my fav color)..

So for my eyes.. Fedora is just as good  as it can get...


----------



## aura (Feb 19, 2009)

KDE 4 environment on any Linux distro looks really great. The latest version of KDE has both the best user interfaces of Mac and Windows combined together to make a new cool looking interface. 

You can check the screenshots of latest KDE 4 from the links below.

*www.kde.org/announcements/4.1/index.php


----------



## anurag_bhd (Feb 20, 2009)

aura said:


> KDE 4 environment on any Linux distro looks really great. The latest version of KDE has both the best user interfaces of Mac and Windows combined together to make a new cool looking interface.
> 
> You can check the screenshots of latest KDE 4 from the links below.
> 
> *www.kde.org/announcements/4.1/index.php



I like Dream Linux's default interface. I think Dream has the best looks around.


Aura,

The latest KDE release of 4.2 and it is a whole lot better than the previous release 4.2:
*kde.org/announcements/4.2/


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 20, 2009)

ambika said:


> i also tried puppy ........very good looking.


Yes, puppy does the work, is lite, and very good.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 20, 2009)

At the moment i have only F10 installed on my PC but i have seen screenshots of different linux but i must say Open Suse and Fedora looks good.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 20, 2009)

^
and perfect for PenDrives. 
I like the look of MacPup in particular.

As for the orginal question: Arch + KDEmod 4.2...


----------



## anurag_bhd (Feb 21, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^
> and perfect for PenDrives.
> I like the look of MacPup in particular.
> 
> As for the orginal question: Arch + KDEmod 4.2...



Yep, Puppy is also one of my darling distros. Even the default looks are nice & professional.


----------



## gforce23 (Feb 21, 2009)

The best looking Puppy isn't the original distro but rather a puplet called BoxPup. It's barely a couple of megs larger than Puppy but looks infinitely better. NOP (Nearly Office Pup) is another great looking puplet.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 21, 2009)

I just checked Puppy distro and indeed it looks good.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 21, 2009)

Only used Ubantu and OpenSUSE..I like Open SUSE more


----------



## Nuxer (Feb 28, 2009)

Linux Mint.


----------

